

That's why Myspace has no chance - X4
http://i.imgur.com/ZeD4pYD.png

======
3825
What if they are not trying to get into the identity market? Imgur is not
trying to become your social identity. Reddit is not trying to become your
social identity. Success means different things to different people or to the
same people at different times. Myspace lost the authentication and identity
market.

My question is: What is their hook? Why can they do it better than some random
bootstrapped people?

~~~
X4
> What if they are not trying to get into the identity market?

I have never seen a site using MySpace OAuth login on the wild.. They
certainly have no interest in it.

>My question is: What is their hook?

A good question. They kept their initial spirit: "Customizable homepages for
Artists and Musicians." – But never overhauled the system to make it better,
or useful than a Facebook fanpage. Only a redesign happened, when it was
already too late. You obviously can't keep operating a `2000 Style` website 10
years later for the mass market. Myspace apparently has no hook.

Why can they do it better than some random bootstrapped people? They can't.
They just have been there for longer than Facebook, which gives them a
disadvantage, because people have a the original Myspace brand identity burned
into their memory that will not go away, regardless how often Myspace re-
writes the UI.

